

Hacker News: why no target="_blank" on post links? - aleger

I understand some people may hate it, but on a news aggregator website, it should be expected. Is this a page view issue?
======
sorbus
It would be really irritating for many people; that behavior is best left to
the user and the browser (most mice have middle-click which opens a link in a
new tab, and - on my laptop, at least - tapping with two fingers opens a link
in a new tab. Browsers can also be configured to open off-site links in new
tabs).

~~~
aleger
I just find it irritating when I forget to ctrl-click and having to refresh
the HN page. Posted stories are not necessarily in same order. Maybe it's just
me :/

~~~
bmelton
That's just you. I perhaps find it equally irritating when I click a link and
it goes to a new tab.

If I wanted it to go to a new tab, I'd have CTRL+clicked.

*Edit -- "That's just you" is definitely too harsh a statement, as I'm sure there are a ton of people that agree with you -- That said, I don't see a compelling reason to futz around with default browser behavior unnecessarily, and I'd wager that doing so is considered bad UI.

------
Joakal
Should be expected according to who? Reddit doesn't have it, CNN doesn't,
slashdot doesn't. Web IRCs do, but for good reason, it automatically logs the
person out of IRC.

If I wanted to open the website in a new tab, I press Control+Click.

~~~
aleger
I was under the impression Reddit had it, but it's actually a preference a
user may select.

------
molecule
This is easy to do w/ javascript adding the target attribute to anchors after
document.ready.

A user can independently do this w/ a greasemonkey script or its analog for
their browser.

Definitely not expected behavior from this user.

------
iamjarvo
This bookmarklet could help ppl looking to open links in a new tab

<http://bit.ly/ozwymv>

~~~
pasbesoin
We tend to avoid using URL shorteners, here on HN.

I didn't check where your link leads, but here's an unshortened bookmarklet
resource that can help the original poster:

<https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/>

~~~
iamjarvo
Sorry about that. I was not aware of that rule. Here is the unshortened link
[http://notebook.jearvondharrie.com/2011/08/25/bookmarklet-
fo...](http://notebook.jearvondharrie.com/2011/08/25/bookmarklet-for-opening-
links-in-a-new-tab/)

